# Cooler master elite 431 plus no gpu config:fan config needed :/



## polupoka (Aug 13, 2014)

I have this config [amd7850k apu,g1 sniper a88x mobo,kingston hyperx fury 1866 mhz ram-8gb,(2tb+160gb)hdd+120gb ssd,Corsair cx500 psu] in cm elite 431 plus (below pic).. No gpu in future... I want to add a 120 mm <1500rpm fan, shud i replace it with stock fan?  And stock fan in top as exhaust?
Any better idea? 
Max budget is 1200/-
Please helppp Anybody

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/08/12/2c01804a201d8b65a91477dee58f4112.jpg

*also suggest fan model if you can.


----------

